# radiator bleeder valve



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The coolant fill procedure for the Cruze doesn't mention any radiator valve. Basically you fill the coolant reservoir and then start the engine. When the coolant level stabilizes and coolant is coming back in from the overflow line you top off the coolant.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a white plastic phillips screw on the top of the passenger side of the radiator on the plastic tank. With the car cold and the radiator cap off, loosen or remove that screw until antifreeze starts to come out. Tighten the screw, and you're done. It may help to jack the passenger front of the car up a little.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So thats all there is to it ? I removed the bleeder valve but didnt have any coolant spill out ? How long would I expect to wait ? I dont understand how coolant will make its way out of the bleeder valve if its not circulating.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> So thats all there is to it ? I removed the bleeder valve but didnt have any coolant spill out ? How long would I expect to wait ? I dont understand how coolant will make its way out of the bleeder valve if its not circulating.


Yep, that's it. There should be some head pressure from the tank, as it's higher than the bleeder. On my car after I replaced the radiator, the screw was out for 1-2 seconds before coolant started running out.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

It worked I had to unscrew the bleeder valve until it was almost completely out before I started to see coolant leaking out.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> It worked I had to unscrew the bleeder valve until it was almost completely out before I started to see coolant leaking out.


Good. 30minutes from first post to solution.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well technically I allready new this information and have attempted this before. Apparently I just didnt unscrew the bleeder valve enough to release the coolant. I just wanted to double check and make sure I was doing it the right way. Only took 2 minutes lol.


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 21, 2020)

obermd said:


> The coolant fill procedure for the Cruze doesn't mention any radiator valve. Basically you fill the coolant reservoir and then start the engine. When the coolant level stabilizes and coolant is coming back in from the overflow line you top off the coolant.


From Chilton service manual:




obermd said:


> The coolant fill procedure for the Cruze doesn't mention any radiator valve. Basically you fill the coolant reservoir and then start the engine. When the coolant level stabilizes and coolant is coming back in from the overflow line you top off the coolant.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff N said:


> From Chilton service manual:


Welcome aboard!

Were you trying to post something here?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jeff N (Apr 21, 2020)

Greetings all,

I have access to a database of service manuals for all vehicles. I was going to post all the info on the Chevy Cruze pertaining to the cooling system but was concerned about copyright laws.

The only thing that stuck out was the dealer manual says to first determine the pH of the old coolant that must be flushed out from the bottom. If it doesn’t pass it then says new Dex only coolant must be added using a Pneumatic system under vacuum.


----------

